# what i want in a layout



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

in my undesigned, unmade, still just a thought / dream layout i would like at one 
top deck-shed
end of the line will be a city in the mountains -like Denver etc.
in that city will be a big engine shed -a roundhouse where they store and repair the locomotives then thre is a big yard that serves local industries and in this city trains will run down the street sharing the road with cars and trucks-trolley car style!
then it runs through the mountains where goes down a deck using a mountain not a helix 
lower deck-shed
the lower deck will be lower mountains progressing to rolling hills and farmland and another city.then the track jumps out a hole in the wall to the garden where the trains have to face dangers like snow -yes real snow!:laugh:hwell:
and a pond in the garden can have rc ships in ho then itmight go in the basement and i dont know what to have in there
so what do ya think 
i also want to use dcc and be able to give a train a set task from the computer.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds great :thumbsup: this should be a fun project 
the pond is going to need a submarine


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grand plan! Sounds exciting.

I'm not aware of people using HO or S readily in outdoor layouts, though, with exposure to the elements. Not much HO or S locos/cars built with moisture / exposure in mind. You could certainly try it, but maintenance would be an issue.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

tj: It has ben done in 00-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alAl9EGfAGQ and i figured oo and ho run on the same track and use the same DCC systems.
hmm a rotary snow plow would definitely be on the roster
too bad I cant build it until I get a suitable house - something with a bit of land!
as dirtbikes are another passion of mine!
splat: that'd be cool it can protect the ships from the evil ducks!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun setup in that vid. Anything's possible, it's just a question of req'd custom work, maintenance, etc.

If you have the yard, inspiration, and time, go for it!

TJ


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Fun setup in that vid. Anything's possible, it's just a question of req'd custom work, maintenance, etc.
> 
> If you have the yard, inspiration, and time, go for it!
> 
> TJ


well this is what i want and a challenge will give me more to do and keep it interesting my worst fear is that the maintenance will go beyond interesting and go to frustrating!
at the moment i dont have the space for such a layout and will not for a few years
but when i get a place i will be quick to begin construction of this whimsical indoor/outdoor layout!
as i get ideas for this layout i will post them here


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

50 posts should not be bad. You introduce yourself. Comment on something you like or don't understand. Posts some pictures. It's enough to get you to read into the forum and understand it more.


----------

